# Dr. Clark Johnson's Indian Blood Syrup



## JustGlass (Sep 5, 2010)

I picked up this nice labeled medicine bottle. Ive never seen this one before and was wondering if it was common. Does anyone have any info on this one like age, value or its rarity. It says it was prepared by Dr. Clark Johnson New York City NY formerly of Jersey City NJ.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 5, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 5, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 5, 2010)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 5, 2010)

.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I bet there are not TOO many of those out there.. wow that's some good labels..


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 5, 2010)

.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice bottle, how bout a close up of the Indian?


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 5, 2010)

Read my mind......................................[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MedicineNexus/J/JohnsonClarkAd.JPG


----------



## deacon_frost (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice looking bottle, looks like some nasty gunk inside[]


----------



## blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet Label !


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 9, 2010)

syrup made from Indian blood? I think that is illegal nowadays[]


----------

